# tape marks



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been working on a table game board.Started with a veneered piece of plywood and 
applied four coats of amber shellac,sanding between coats for a fairly smooth finish.
So far so good,then applied"Scotch brand Painters Tape" to outline the areas of play.
Then used acrylic craft paint for the various play areas,all went well till I removed the tape. The paint edges were crisp as advertised but the tape appears to have lifted the 
finish of the shellac(no longer shiny). I coated a sample piece with shellac and painted stripes of the various colors of acrylic craft paint,after allowing it to dry gently wiped the entire surface with a cloth lightly coated with alcohol thinking a light french polish technique might restore the shellac's finish.Sadly the alcohol removes the acrylic paint as well ! I'm stuck for a solution and would appreciate any and all help....
Thanks in advance,
Don


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

blindpig said:


> I've been working on a table game board.Started with a veneered piece of plywood and
> applied four coats of amber shellac,sanding between coats for a fairly smooth finish.
> So far so good,then applied"Scotch brand Painters Tape" to outline the areas of play.
> Then used acrylic craft paint for the various play areas,all went well till I removed the tape. The paint edges were crisp as advertised but the tape appears to have lifted the
> ...


Don

You can spray clear shellac over the board after your acrylic paint has dried.

Al


----------

